# †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†



## men@ elgm@l (22 مايو 2008)

*ترنيمة اقدر اقوله يا ابويا

للمرنمة منال سمير*


*التحميل من هنا​*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

ترنيمة رائعة جدا يا مينا
شكرا ليك, وربنا يباركك


----------



## gegi_h_m_d (22 مايو 2008)

احملها اذى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسى على المرور *


*ده لينك مباشر 

دوس كليك هتتحمل علطول *​


----------



## وسام الشقى (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ترنيمه جميل والرب يبارك حياتك*
*وسام الشقى*
*

























*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسى وسام على المرور 

ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## caro/كارو (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسى كارو على المروررررررر​*


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*الترنيمة دى فعلا راااااااااااائعة
ياريت يا شباب الكل ينزلها ويسمعها
ميرسى يا مينا على مشاركتك بالترنيمة
اختيارك حلو أوى
:big35:*​


----------



## the servant (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

تحفة مينااا تسلم حبيبي وتسلم خدمتك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*COBCOBميرسى على المرور 

حملوا بس  براحه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسى the servant 


ربنا يبارك حبيبى الغالى*​


----------



## ماكي (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

فعلا ترنيمة حلوة أوي وده اللي معودانا عليه منال سمير


----------



## عماد زكي (29 مايو 2008)

ميرسى جداااااااااااا على الترنيمه


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه الجميله يا مينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## gogocata (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

الرب يباركك يامينا وياريت ترنيمة اناعينى عليك لمنال سمير واكون شاكرة ليك وللمنتدى والرب معاكم


----------



## bonguy (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

شكرا جدا جدا جدا . ترنيمة رائعة ومؤثرة


----------



## merola (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*

*ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وجارى التحميل​*


----------



## asd2007200869 (13 يونيو 2008)

انتم رائعون واتمنى المزيد منك


----------



## ميريهان (21 يونيو 2008)

بجد ترنيمه تحفه شكرا ليك يا مينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير.
وعلي فكره انا كنت بدور عليها .


----------



## ميريهان (21 يونيو 2008)

*ممكن يا مينا لو سمحتا ترنيمة لو تتوه المركبه*


----------



## vivianviva (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمه اقدر اقوله ابويا*

deh tarnemet 2der 2olo 2aboya


tarnema gamela aweee

here is the link 


http://www.4shared.com/file/59534815/73ef2180/a2dar-a2olo-aboya.html


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه اقدر اقوله ابويا*

ايوةة عارفاها الترنيمة دي تحفة تجنن 

صوت المرنمة رووووووووووووعة وكلمات الترنيمة خطيرة

ميرسي قوي قوي يا فيفيان

و نورتي منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## vivianviva (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه اقدر اقوله ابويا*

thanks for  your comment


----------



## merola (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه اقدر اقوله ابويا*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و جارى التحميل​*


----------



## Mina Darwish (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه اقدر اقوله ابويا*

شكرا اووووي


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة ميرسى على المرور للجميع *

*ده لينك ترنيمة لو تتوه المركبة *

*اضغط على الصوره للتحميل *



​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمة اقدر اقولة يا ابويا اقدر اقلة حبيبي اقدر اقلة الهي وابويا ونصيبي*

*عارفين الي خلق شمس وقمر وكل الدنيا والي نسمة منة دوب كل الكون في ثانية والي انفاسة تزلزل اساس الجبل ولي ملوش نهاية وبدايتة الازل*
*ترنيمة اقدر اقولة يا ابويا اقدر اقلة حبيبي اقدر اقلة الهي وابويا ونصيبي*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/65950648/44784b69/wwwel-ra3ycom_________.html*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقدر اقولة يا ابويا اقدر اقلة حبيبي اقدر اقلة الهي وابويا ونصيبي*

مرسىىىىى على الترنيمه 
جارى التحميل .......
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقدر اقولة يا ابويا اقدر اقلة حبيبي اقدر اقلة الهي وابويا ونصيبي*

ارجو مراجعه اللينك 
الترنيمه شغاله بس من غير صوت​


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقدر اقولة يا ابويا اقدر اقلة حبيبي اقدر اقلة الهي وابويا ونصيبي*

*جارى التحميل*


----------



## باشق مجروح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة اترد الروح تسلم حبيبي مينااااا


----------



## REFAT-B (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اغلى واحلى اب في الوجود  هو الرب


----------



## nader samer (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة رائعة جدا يا مين


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## samehzaki (17 أكتوبر 2008)

المسيح يحيطك دائما


----------



## mina2008 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يسوع يفرحكم زى ما بتفرحونا


----------



## girgis (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ياميناء*


----------



## nasr mounir (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على المجهود وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## samehzaki (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر تعب محبتك على الرغم ان الترنيمة لم تحمل


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*دى لينك التحميل*
*هنـــــــــــــــــــا*
*ليسهل التحميل للجميع*

*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يامينا*
*ميرسي اوى*​


----------



## minsandra (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يا مينا انا مش عارف ليه اللينك مش شغال
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## samehzaki (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يا مينا انا مش عارف ليه اللينك مش شغال
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح معاكم *
*ميرسيهات للمرور انا كنت رافعها على سيرفر وانتهت مده التحميل وبشكر الاخ المشرف على تغييره للينك ولكنه لا يعمل *

*انا رفعتها مره اخرى *

*اتفضلوا اللينك *

*حمل من هنا *​


----------



## samehzaki (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركم اخيرا حملتها اشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## minsandra (1 ديسمبر 2008)

merci awi begad rabena y3awadak


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

samehzaki قال:


> ربنا يباركم اخيرا حملتها اشكر تعب محبتكم





*ميرسى للمرور *​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

minsandra قال:


> merci awi begad rabena y3awadak





*merci Ya Barka 3la el mror *​


----------



## febe (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

febe قال:


> يسلموووووووووو




*تسلمى من كل شر يا بركة 

ميرسى للمرور *​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## foba h (5 يناير 2009)

بجد ترنيمة حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي
ياريت كل الناس تنزلها​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (5 يناير 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> *شكرا على الجهود الرائع
> منتظرين المزيد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​




*ميرسى حبيبى للمرور ​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (5 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> بجد ترنيمة حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> ياريت كل الناس تنزلها​




*ميرسى للمرور الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## bosybosbos (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رد على: †+† ترنيمة انا اقدر اقوله ابويا للمرنمه منال سمير جامده جدا جدا †+†*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ترنيمة رائعة جدا يا مينا
> شكرا ليك, وربنا يباركك



thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ayman adwar (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للترنيمة


----------



## Kiril (1 أبريل 2010)

اللينك مش شغال


----------

